# Unlocking the rear diff



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I know what you guys are going to say. But in a few months we will be moving to the beautiful huatulco mx where every day is a corona commercial:bigok: and you can drive you atv on the roads anywhere. the problem is I will kill the tires on the rear as you guys know.
It would be bad *** to incorporate the locker that we have in the front into the back .Is this possible?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

It might be possible with some fabrication but just spit balling ideas here...  

If you used a stock kawasaki front diff it would probably turn the tires the wrong direction if you installed it 180 degrees out of its normal orientation..

That being said if you look at a parts fiche and figure out which side of the diff the ring gear is on on your diff, you could look at another brand with a manually locking diff (arctic cat, yamaha) and see if the ring gear is opposite yours.

If so then in theory you could bolt it up and it should turn the right way and only lock in solid when you actuate the diff locker.

But then you'll need to have some custom made input shafts, axles etc to match the transplanted differential. All in all i'd say its probably doable, but a cheap set of all terrain tires might be the way to go for every day riding then when you wanna go play put on your regular tires.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with just swapping tires. Have you ever driven your bike with a broken rear axle?.....I kinda expect it would handle much the same way being limited in the rear. Plus its too many small weak parts to have in a place that can currently handle anything you throw at it....I believe you'd spend alot of time working on the rear diff and it just wouldn't handle the same abuse that your used to throwing at it. I'm 2 rebuilds into my front diff and I don't ride my brute hard in 4wd at all, no way I'd want to put up with that mess in the rear too. Just my .02


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I also agree with the weakness issue, I can't speak for the yamaha guys but I baby my arctic cat diff whenever the diff lock is engaged. It says never to exceed 15 mph with it locked in but if I need diff lock i'm already mostly stuck and at a crawl anyways. I can't see that it would be a good idea to replace a very strong diff with a much weaker one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If not invest in an extra set of street radials. some cheap 15's and walmart car tires would work.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Look at a Polaris rear diff they have turf mode in there rear diff. Just a thought.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats true they do. In a lot of the rangers


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

wow thanks for the info guys .I will search hi an low to see if there a diff that would work ,but if all else fails some more tires sounds like a good fall back.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

It won't drive weird if you guys think back a few years ago Kawi had a bike that had an open diff rear end. I can't remember if it was an old bayou or not but you could hit a button and lock the rear in into posi or run it open they would turn on a dime and never even tear the grass up my grand dad had one maybe it was a lakota hell I can't remember prob mid 90's model.

KAWI RULES


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Kawasaki mule has a unlocking rear diff...


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

the mule? would the gearing ratios get messed up. In kind ignorant in that part.

Keep in mind I will not be hit the mud like you guys. Most everything is sand.


----------

